# grosse surtension à cause de l'EDF!



## mattman (4 Février 2008)

samedi matin, la moitié de tout ce qui a de l'électronique chez moi a cramé à cause d'une erreur de l'EDF qui à créer une surtension, dont mon G5 quadri avec 8Giga de ram et mes 2 cinema display de 20"(7944,14),
en fait je ne sais pas ce qui a vraiment été détruit, mais il ne s'allume plus, est-ce que je peu me faire rembourser totalement, ou faut il que je l'envoie à réparer et que j'envoie la facture à l'EDF?
d'avance merci pour les réponses.


----------



## miz_ici (4 Février 2008)

C'est pas avec ton assurance qu'il faut voir ca ?


----------



## hairquatercut (4 Février 2008)

Tu contactes le service commercial d'EDF en leur expliquant tes problèmes, ils sont responsables et vont t'indemniser.  

http://www.edf-gdf-loire-cgt.com/modules/icontent/inPages/invqual/constatdesinistre.php


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Quand on a une station de travail aussi chère, un onduleur est obligatoire. Pour une centaine d'euros, c'est l'assurance-vie d'un ordinateur contre tous les problèmes électriques. J'espère que tu obtiendras dédommagement après ce terrible incident.


----------



## armen2b (9 Février 2008)

Salut
Les alimentations des Mac sont toutes protégées par un composant un peu spécial, qui est branché aux bornes de la ligne "secteur". Ce composant se met en court-circuit dés que la tension secteur dépasse un certain seuil. Le temps de commutation est très bref ce qui protège le reste. Comme ce composant est placé après le fusible, ce dernier fond et l'ordi n'est plus alimenté. A mon avis c' est ce composant qui est responsable. Si tu a le courage d'accéder aux entrailles de ton alim tu verras ce fameux composant complètement calciné - ce qui est normal- Il suffit dans un premier temps, de le dessouder (ou de couper ses 2 pattes), de remplacer le fusible et en principe, tout remarche... Par la suite chercher chez un revendeur de pièces détachées électronique le même composant n'est pas une mauvaise idée au vu des services rendus.


----------



## Al_Copett (9 Février 2008)

Le composant dont parle Armen2b est certainement une VDR, mais je déconseille ce style de réparation à quelqu'un qui n'est pas électronicien. Ce composant a une résistance qui varie en fonction de la tension à ses bornes, dés que celle-ci augmente au-dessus d'une certaine valeur, la valeur de sa résistance diminue rapidement. Mais on n'est jamais sur qu'un autre composant électronique de l'alimentation en aval a bien "digéré" cette surtension. Il faut un temps relativement long à un fusible pour brûler par rapport au temps réaction d'un composant électronique de type semi-conducteur (diode, transistor,etc...).

Si ta machine ne tournait pas à ce moment, tu as peut-être une chance que le disque dur de ton PowerMac soit toujours opérationnel et donc ses données récupérables, alors :
1. fait-toi rembourser ton matériel, 
2. récupère tes données,
3. essaye de garder le matériel qui a subi la surtension,
4. tente la réparation proposée par Armen2b, mais avec prudence car tu n'es pas à l'abri du fait qu'un composant de l'alimentation ne brûle par la suite. Il faut quand même faire des tests avant de remettre ta machine sous tension en tout sécurité.

J'ai déjà pour mon boulot fait de telles réparations, mais avant de rendre le matériel au client, celui-ci tournait sous surveillance pendant une bonne journée sur une table où tout risque d'incendie était quasiment impossible.

Un onduleur peut-être une protection à condition que celui-ci soit du type *ON-LINE*, c'est à dire que l'onduleur alimente tout le temps les appareils qui sont connectés à sa sortie 220V tout en ayant ses batteries qui sont en charge. On a une isolation galvanique entre le réseau électrique, EDF dans ce cas, et les appareils connectés sur l'onduleur.
Les onduleurs les plus courants et les moins chers sont de type *OFF-LINE*, c'est à dire que les appareils sont alimentés par le réseau électrique tant que la tension de celui-ci est bonne. Dés qu'il y a une coupure de tension, les appareils sont connectés à la sortie 220V de l'onduleur par des petits contacteurs ou de gros relais en quelques milièmes de secondes. Cette petite coupure de tension ne doit pas en règle générale altérer le fonctionnement des appareils connectés sur l'onduleur. Donc si une surtension importante et surtout très rapide arrive, le temps de réaction d'un onduleur OFF-LINE risque d'être trop long pour éviter un problème sur un composant électronique qui lui a des temps de réaction qui s'expriment en microsecondes (millionièmes de secondes) soit mille fois moins. En plus, il faut être sur qu'un onduleur va réagir à une surtension du réseau.

La seule solution à de tels problèmes sur un réseau électrique reste les blocs multi-prises avec des protections contre les surtensions causées par la foudre en premier lieu ou d'une autre nature. Mais cela implique une installation électrique en ordre et surtout une prise de terre irréprochables et correctement utilisée dans les prises murales.

 Ma vue de la situation est peut-être pessimiste mais je pense réaliste.


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2008)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Quand on a une station de travail aussi chère, un onduleur est obligatoire. Pour une centaine d'euros, c'est l'assurance-vie d'un ordinateur contre tous les problèmes électriques. J'espère que tu obtiendras dédommagement après ce terrible incident.



mais un onduleur ne protège pas contre les surtensions important, il protège contre les faibles variation de tension ou les microcoupure


----------



## armen2b (9 Février 2008)

Bonsoir
Je cite Al_Copett
_La seule solution à de tels problèmes sur un réseau électrique reste les blocs multi-prises avec des protections contre les surtensions causées par la foudre en premier lieu ou d'une autre nature. Mais cela implique une installation électrique en ordre et surtout une prise de terre irréprochables et correctement utilisée dans les prises murales._
Tout à fait exact, avec quand même une petite remarque : Les blocs secteurs en question sont protégés grâce à une VDR.... la quelle est en parallèle avec celle qu' a implanté Apple dans ses alim. Alors là, j'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi on ferait confiance à de la VDR placée sur un matériel qu' on trouve chez Merlin ou Mr Bricolage et pas à celle placée par Apple et qui est quand on compare ses caractéristiques technique infiniment supérieure. (temps de réponse de l' ordre de la micro-seconde). Mais enfin, deux précautions valent mieux qu'une.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais un onduleur ne protège pas contre les surtensions important, il protège contre les faibles variation de tension ou les microcoupure



Tout dépend du modèle. Il existe, pour la maison, des onduleurs parafoudres.

Je possède un MGE Protection Center 675VA et je peux t'assurer que ses 8 prises sont toutes dotées d'un parafoudre et 4 d'entre elles sont secourues par batterie OFFLINE. Pour info, même pendant des périodes d'orage, je n'ai jamais perdu un octet de mon travail et encore moins un élément matériel de ma config.

Tout ça pour une centaine d'euros... le mien est en vente ici.

Pour les environnements électriques très perturbés, il existe des onduleurs plus robustes dotés de technologies de correction du courant plus performantes. Hélas, le prix est en conséquence, mais ça reste bien moins cher qu'une tour Apple...


----------



## Al_Copett (10 Février 2008)

Je voulais simplement souligner le fait que de faire une réparation sur appareil connecté sur le réseau électrique doit être réalisée avec prudence, car elle garantit la sécurité de l'utilisateur contre les chocs électriques en touchant la carcasse de l'appareil et les risques d'incendie.
La VDR est un des composants utilisés dans les systèmes de protections contre les surtensions de toutes sortes.
On peut y retrouver des éclateurs à gaz qui permettent d'absorber les perturbations de forte énergie, les VDR sont un cran en dessous, des filtres  passe-bas  LC et des  semi-conducteurs type TRANSIL pour des perturbations très rapides et de faible énergie. En fait, c'est un savant mixte de tous ces composants qui forment les protections réseau sérieuses.


----------



## sergi56 (17 Février 2008)

moi aussi jai u 1 surtension cree par edf jai des appareille emdommage je demande la marche a suivre 
comment ca se passe pour les facture il y a une difference de vetuste sur le prix du neuf o u pa . y a t il bocou d attente avan le remboursement des appareille​


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

sergi56 a dit:


> moi aussi jai u 1 surtension cree par edf jai des appareille emdommage je demande la marche a suivre
> comment ca se passe pour les facture il y a une difference de vetuste sur le prix du neuf o u pa . y a t il bocou d attente avan le remboursement des appareille​





hairquatercut a dit:


> Tu contactes le service commercial d'EDF en leur expliquant tes problèmes, ils sont responsables et vont t'indemniser.
> 
> http://www.edf-gdf-loire-cgt.com/modules/icontent/inPages/invqual/constatdesinistre.php



  par contre fait un petit effort sur l'orthographe


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> par contre fait un petit effort sur l'orthographe


Et c'est toi qui dit ça ?


----------



## virazeil (7 Août 2012)

je reviens sur la question de sergi56, appres l'envoi du dossier etc il y a combien de temps d'attente , environ evidemment... je vous remercie d'avance ^^


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2012)

ben comme le problème de sergi remonte à 2008 et qu'il n'a plus donné de nouvelles, on peut penser qu'il faut au moins 4 ans....

Plus sérieusement... soit tu contactes EDF et tu gères tout seul (nota c'est plutôt le gestionnaire de réseau qu'il faut appeler, donc eRDF) en espérant obtenir dédommagement
soit tu appelles ton assurance et c'est ton assurance qui va s'occuper des démarches soit parce que tu es assuré contre les risquesélectriques, soit parce que tu as une protection juridique


----------



## virazeil (7 Août 2012)

ok merci bcp !


----------

